# 48 and one last shot?



## TTC48 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’ve had 3 rounds of ivf that didn’t work 6 years ago. Recently lost my mum and now a lot of emotions later, I’m thinking about using donor eggs, I’m now 48. Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for clinics/advice? Would be using partners sperm, no issues with that. I’m often thinking I’m too old vs this is my last attempt so any thoughts welcome x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

I have two girls with donor eggs from Spain. Feel free to message with any questions. Happy to help and sorry for your loss.


----------



## JEAP (Aug 31, 2019)

"Too old" is subjective. There are reports of women getting pregnant past 50, though these stories conveniently ignore the subject of the use of donor eggs. Some clinics don't want to accept older patients because we lower their stats down if we fail to conceive and hold the baby. As I look forward to my second attempt with donor egg( fresh this time), I look at it this way "the garage" is ready, all I need to do is park the "Maserati" in it. ('Cause God knows it's costing as much as a damn Maserati at this point!!).

Look through the archives of this forum and read the experiences of each clinic. There is a wealth of information. You have to decide if you want to pick out your donor or have one picked for you. Do you even want to be in XYZ area/country for two weeks? There is a clinic for everyone. However, at 48 I wouldn't hesitate too much longer to enroll in a clinic before you age out.

I truly feel for you, as I have hit the top of the age limits of most clinics, I am looking at my last shot too when I go to Spain next month. The best you can do is have the mindset of, "I'm doing the best I can do in an uncontrollable situation in which I have very little control". You can't control if the implantation will work, all you can do is put as many things in place to stack the odds in your favor. I truly wish you the best of luck on your journey and if you want to ask me about the clinic I'm using feel free to DM me.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. Eggdonationfriends published a post with the list of best IVF clinics for ladies 50+ IVF at 50 – Best IVF Clinics and Countries - 2021 Hope this helps.


----------

